# Hysteroscopy?



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi!
Was wondering if any of you have ever had a hysteroscopy? I have 3 failed IVF/ICSI cycles behind me and am turning 42 in late July. My consultant last week told me as a final investigation he'd do a hysteroscopy on me in early July. 
Looking forward to your replies. x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Justone

Are you thinking of having another round of icsi

What are you options hun..

Jillyhen


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Justone.

I had a hysteroscopy last Nov whilst under ga for a laparoscopy.  Basically they are done under ga and it looks at the uterus to check for any abnormalities.  My mother had one done recently under ga also.  She went into hospital and was under ga for about 40 mins.  I think it's a really simple procedure and my mother was totally fine and virtually pain free afterwards.  As mine was done alongside surgery I took longer to recover but this would have been down to the surgery not the hysteroscopy itself.

I'm really glad your mum is ok too.  xx Yellow


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Yellowhope and Jillyhen
Thank you both so much for your replies. oxo
As part of my pre tx investigations I had a laparoscopy under GA after a failed attempt to do a hysterosalpingogram (due to my nervousness causing my legs to go into spasm and a lot of tears on my part). The laporoscopy showed that one of my tubes was 'sticky' and that one of my ovaries was quite hidden (?). The consultant sees the hysteroscopy as a kind of a last chance saloon to see if anything else medically has been missed to date which would explain perhaps why I've not been successful in any of my tx cycles to date... My tx record shows that I respond very well to stimming but that I can't get very far after ET.
Best of luck Jillyhen with your new tx cycle. Hope this is the one!
We are not going for more tx but we just want some kind of explanation as to why none of our 3 cycles was successful.
Thanks for telling me all about the hysteroscopy, Yellowhope. ooxxoo


----------

